# Estar mareado



## chics

Salut! 

Siempre tengo problemas con ésto. Sé que si me mareo en el coche eso es _mal à voiture_ y si es en barco es _mal de mer_, por ejemplo, pero ¿si no es debido a nada? ¿si es un mareo por que sí o como síntoma de una enfermedad o un efecto del alcohol? Para este último caso creo que es_ j'ai la tête qui tourne_ (me da vueltas la cabeza) pero no estoy segura...

Y _être etourdie_ es desmayarse, directamente, ¿no?


----------



## Paquita

j'ai le mal de mer ... en el mar
j'ai mal au coeur ... en todas las circunstancias
j'ai la tête qui tourne ... cansancio, enfermedad
je suis malade en voiture


----------



## ironic

Hola Chics,
No tengo la respuesta pero creo que hay una expresiòn para decir que te mareas o que te desmayas que tiene que ver con un manzano. A ver si alguien nos explica la relaciòn del pommier con el hecho de que te dé vueltas la cabeza

Suerte!


----------



## estrellitazul

Hola,
si, lo de las manzanas, es "tomber dans les pommes" que quiere decir desmayarse.
Para la traducción de "estoy mareado", en un caso general, sería "j'ai la tête qui tourne" ou "j'ai des vertiges" o si se trata de un malestar general "je ne me sens pas très bien" sin precisión de dónde viene el mareo.
Suerte !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola a tod@s

Hola Chics, mira, de francés no tengo ni idea pero de mareos y vértigos sé un rato largo .

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que te han dicho Estrellitazul y Paquita.

Cuando (debido a mi enfermedad) me dan vértigos y tengo la sensación de estar dentro de una lavadora que centrifuga  digo: "j'ai des vertiges" ou "j'ai la tête qui tourne". Para mí, ésto se usa cuando son mareos de tipo vertiginoso.

Cuando a consecuencia de éstos, "me caigo redonda" al suelo, digo que "je suis tombée dans les pommes". 

Cuando simplemente estoy un poco indispuesta, o con una sensación nauseabunda pero no asociado a ninguna patología, digo "j'ai mal au coeur".

Un mareado saludo


----------



## chics

Qué raro, _au coeur_  ¿conoceis el motivo? ¿cómo se hace para que no se confunda con un dolor literal en el corazón? ¿o con un mal de amores, je, je?

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Tximeleta123

chics said:


> Qué raro, _au coeur_  ¿conoceis el motivo? No. Lo siento  ¿cómo se hace para que no se confunda con un dolor literal en el corazón? ¿o con un mal de amores, je, je?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.


 

Y por qué te extraña esta expresión y no aprender algo "_par coeur_" ?


----------



## chics

No he dicho que no me extrañase en su momento esta otra...


----------



## Paquita

Tximeleta123 said:


> Y por qué te extraña esta expresión y no aprender algo "_par coeur_" ?


 

y "_Dîner par cœur"_ (pasar hambre porque no tienes/te dan nada para cenar) ¿ qué te parece?


----------



## chics

Ay, ésta no la conocía... pues sí, lo habría imaginado como ¿comer de memoria? ¿comer corazones (poca broma, un día me pusieron uno de pato pinchado en un palo y con lechuga, mmm... )?

Ahora entiendo más porque llamaron así a los restaus du coeur.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gracias por esa expresión Paquita. Yo tampoco la conocía.

Tanto "corazón" para aquí, "corazón" para allá... si es que al final los franceses vais a ser unos sentimentales !


----------



## Paquita

Tximeleta123 said:


> Gracias por esa expresión Paquita. Yo tampoco la conocía.
> 
> Tanto "corazón" para aquí, "corazón" para allá... si es que al final los franceses vais a ser unos sentimentales !


 
No, todos bien sabemos que el corazón no es más que una bomba que regenta el flujo sanguíneo y provoca la muerte cuando se para, un músculo intercambiable... a un operado del corazón no le quitan los sentimientos que se sitún no sé dónde en el cerebro... hasta que un químico venga a demostrarnos que el centro vitalicio de los mismos se halla en el dedo (saber "par coeur" es "al dedillo" ¿no ?) gordo del pie o la punta de las orejas...

Y para volver al tema inicial, el artichaut francés, parece que se ha vuelto melón en castellano... y como se sabe que el centro del melón lo ocupan las pepitas, estamos apañados....

edit = parece ser que me equivoqué de hilo... éste es el concernido


----------



## chics

Pero un _corazón de __melón_ supongo que es un gran corazón, ¿o dulce? y que se dice a ritmo de las Benítez:

Corazón de melón, de melón, melón, melón, melón, melón, corazón.
Corazón de melón, de melón, melón, melón, melón, melón, corazón.

(Buscaré un melón con paquitas para tí).


----------



## lpfr

chics said:


> Qué raro, _au coeur_  ¿conoceis el motivo?



 Tal vez solo sea un problema de conocimientos de anatomía, pero los franceses tienen una tendencia a dar nombres de cosas situadas más alto:
  "Soutien gorge"  para el pecho.
  "Mal au cœur" para el estómago.
  ""Mal à l'estomac" para el vientre.
  "Mal au ventre" para más abajo. 

  Curiosamente no dicen "mal aux genoux" cuando tienen dolor en los muslos.
  Creo que se trata simplemente de eufemismos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lpfr:

Será que los franceses vivimos muy por encima de nuestras posibilidades y por eso sabemos "peter plus haut qu'on a le derrière?  

La gorge antiguamente era el pecho. Se ha conservado en soutien-gorge este sentido antiguo. Todo queda pues en su sitio (menos cuando el famoso wonder-bra, jajaja...).

Mal au coeur sí, algo desplazado, pero en anatomía todos tenemos lo nuestro: mira, en España cuando las mujeres embarazadas sufren de lo que las francesas llamarían "des aigreurs d'estomac": aquí, es porque les molesta el pelo del bebé, jijijiiiiiiiii... Siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia esto.

Mal au ventre, es que te duele la tripa o los ovarios (que están en la tripa, que yo sepa), no el estómago. 

Al final, arreglamos de fastidiarla cuando para expresar lo mismo cualquier parte del cuerpo sirve: quand ça nous casse les pieds, on en a plein le cul et par-dessus la tête... et en plus, ça nous gonfle ! ¡Pobre cuerpo!

¡Qué mareo! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Y para no quedar a la zaga, esto y esto (página principal) del anterior

On peut tout attendre d'une langue où l'hypocrite est celui qui est capable de vous passer la main dans le dos par devant et de vous cracher à la figure par derrière....


----------



## chics

Jo, gracias, *lprf*, esto me va a ser muy útil... ay, creo que ya he debido entender "otras" partes del cuerpo en varias ocasiones. :-S

¿Es sólo para los dolores? El sujetador ya entiendo que lo que pretende es sostener a la altura de la _gorge_, je, je.

*Gévy*, en castellano los ovarios están justo debajo del michelín y eso ya no se considera _vientre_ sino _bajovientre_, que es el área que cubre la parte inferior del biquini. Ahora me tienes que explicar tú que es eso del *pelo del bebé*  que no entiendo en ninguno de los dos idiomas. 

Por cierto, todo esto me recuerda una expresión que se usa mucho por mi tierra: _ir de vientre_ (o _hacer de vientre_), que significa cagar, en "fino".

Gracias *Paquit&* por ese enlace tan interesante. Tengo que mirarlo mejor, porque ya he encontrado cositas que tengo que indagar...

Bueno, gracias a todos.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Me ha encantado el aporte de *lprf* y también los enlaces de Paquit& ¡Me servirán de mucho! 

Chics, con el permiso de Gévy, voy a contestarte a lo del pelo del bebé.

Existe la absurda y antiquísima idea de que cuanto más pelo tenga el bebé en el vientre de la madre, tantos más ardores tendrá ésta durante el embarazo. Es un mito, una leyenda urbana.

Mi experiencia: Mi hija nació que parecía el 5º Beatle y yo no tuve ardores en todo en embarazo.


----------



## chics

Ja, ja, como los antojos... Muchas gracias, Tximeleta.


----------



## Tximeleta123

En relación al tema anatómico que nos ocupa, y para saber dónde está cada cosa, recomiendo escuchar a los hispanoparlantes que no lo conozcan el sketch de Roland Magdane titulado *"Les organes". *

Es desternillante.

Creo que puede escucharse **** Enlace roto. Martine (Mod...)


----------

